# Gigaware License Key



## flattop1269 (Apr 12, 2010)

I purchased an 8gb Gigaware MP3 player thru Radio Shack last year. I installed it onto my laptop and it worked great. Recently, I purchased an iPod so I decided to give my daughter the 8gb Gigaware player. She lives in a different city (BTW). She loaded the software onto her computer and it asked her for a license key. Since I bought it, I must have lost it and support from Radio Shack, Gigaware has gotten me no where! How can I get the license key without having to buy another player?


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi and welcome to TSF :wave:

I am sorry but our forum rules prohibit us from helping you with a key:

http://www.techsupportforum.com/rules.php

If you still have the program on your PC, there may be the key in the program software.

BG


----------

